# Uber Whatsit #148



## 480sparky (May 5, 2013)

Be sure to check the list of previous Whatsits before guessing!


----------



## SquarePeg (May 5, 2013)

ice cube?


----------



## gregtallica (May 6, 2013)

styrofoam in water?


weird I just took a big sip of my glass of water and said "I hope it's an ice cube."


----------



## sm4him (May 6, 2013)

A water bottle?


----------



## 480sparky (May 6, 2013)




----------



## 480sparky (May 6, 2013)

Wow.  I must have found a REAL stumper!


----------



## Photographiend (May 6, 2013)

It appears to have a plastic cover what ever it is... Is the the edge of the seal on a packaged food item?


----------



## ronlane (May 6, 2013)

A toothbrush in water?


----------



## 480sparky (May 6, 2013)

Holy cow! Two guesses that are durned close!


----------



## ronlane (May 6, 2013)

a comb in water


----------



## Photographiend (May 6, 2013)

I still think it looks remarkably like a feature of a hotdog package. Ima check my freezer to be sure....


----------



## Photographiend (May 6, 2013)

Okay so it's not a hotdog package.


----------



## 480sparky (May 7, 2013)




----------



## ronlane (May 7, 2013)

Coiles in the back of the freezer that need to be thawed and cleaned.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 7, 2013)

The cap from the toothpaste?


----------



## squirrels (May 7, 2013)

Ohh! The ridges at the bottom where the toothpaste is sealed?


----------



## 480sparky (May 7, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> The cap from the toothpaste?



Oooh. so close........_ other end_.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 7, 2013)

Doh! I had that typed in and changed it to the cap! Squirrels good one


----------



## squirrels (May 7, 2013)

I feel like I stole that one from you. Swiper no swiping! 

I need to get out more.


----------



## 480sparky (May 7, 2013)

squirrels said:


> Ohh! The ridges at the bottom where the toothpaste is sealed?



Oops... you posted that while I was creating my post. 

Dual winners!


----------



## gregtallica (May 7, 2013)

cool one sparky :thumbsup:


----------

